# Bolens QT16



## tmsky1 (May 1, 2010)

New guy from KY
Does anyone have info on how to set the float level on a 16 horse "Bolen QT16"


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

*Better Late than never*

Howdy Tmsky1, 

Welcome to the TractorForum! Sorry that nobody replied to your post yet. Unfortunately, the Bolens forum here doesn't get much traffic.

I have a QT16 that I just repowered with a Honda. Prior to that, the Onan ran great, it was simply worn out. 

I did clean my carburetor about 3 years ago. I don't recall if I had to adjust the float level. The procedure may be listed in the Bolens service manual, but more likely you will have to find it in an Onan manual. I never had any luck finding the Onan manuals online, so I ended up buying a copy of the Onan factory service manual from an eBay seller. It wasn't expensive, and definitely worth it.

Parts are available online from many sources, the two most prominent are Sonny's Farm & Home Supply and Sam's Bolens. One (or maybe both) of these sites has all the service manuals online for free download.

The one thing that I did have to do to my Onan to get it to run reliably was to replace the old "pulse" or vacuum fuel pump and install an electric fuel pump. Mine was a "Mr Gasket" brand pump that I bought at Advance Auto for about $30-$40 bucks if I recall correctly. It made a HUGE difference. Just make sure you get a low-pressure pump that is designed for small engines.

I also installed a "Point Saver" system from Welcome to Kirk Engines, Inc.. Its a transistorized ignition system that works in conjunction with your standard breaker points. They are widely used in the tractor pulling world to improve the ignition reliability of engines not equipped with an electronic ignition.

Good luck with your QT. They are very solid, capable machines.


----------



## mte (May 28, 2014)

What is a1977 bolens qt 16 worth?
In medium condition has 48 mower deck has onan engine in fair running condition does a great job cutting grass


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

Howdy MTE, 

I sold one a couple of years ago for $600 with a mower deck and a plow. It all depends on the condition, your location, and the parts or accessories that are included.

If any potential buyer just wants to cut the grass, they can get a cheaper rider anywhere. But if they want a real workhorse that can run a tiller, plow, blower, or even a 3-point hitch, they need a real tractor to do it. It is up to you to educate a potential buyer on the capabilities of the Onan, and how a 40 year old tractor is superior to just about anything made in the last 20 years, other than the big buck John Deere, Kubota, or Massey Ferguson sub-compact tractors.

Good luck!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

If it is the Onan B43, just google Onan B43 float set, some of those ceramic floats have to be replaced, I may have the manual, not sure


----------

